
Japanese hidden tenon joint technique - mgalka
http://www.aisf.or.jp/~jaanus/deta/j/jigokuhozo.htm
======
nkurz
Wild! In English, this seems to be a "blind wedged tenon" or a "foxtail
joint": [http://www.craftsmanspace.com/knowledge/wedged-tenon-and-
mor...](http://www.craftsmanspace.com/knowledge/wedged-tenon-and-mortise-
joint.html)

I wonder if this might have useful application for 3D printing, since creating
the wedged mortise would can be done easily. Possibly the tenon could even be
created with the wedges in place?

------
chrisbennet
It's a fox joint or fox wedge joint.

[http://www.basiccarpentrytechniques.com/Woodwork%20Joints/Wo...](http://www.basiccarpentrytechniques.com/Woodwork%20Joints/Woodwork%20Joints%205.html)
(You need to scroll down a ways)

